# Dog food Cardiff



## Rubester (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi All - can anyone recommend a supplier for quality dog food in Cardiff OR one that delivers monthly via subscription?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rubester (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for this Jo. Ruby has developed fussy dog eater syndrome  and although we have tried various brands none of which are cheap she either treats it like poison or enjoys for a few days/weeks then turns her nose up  Depending on this Ruby's weight fluctuates and I hate it when she looks a bit skinny because so worried people might think she is under fed!

We will try both suppliers recommend. Thanks again


----------

